# I can't believe this hasn't sold! Bolivar, MO area



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reb/996745072.html




http://s342.photobucket.com/albums/o403/Dayna0414/

$100,000. less than we paid less than two years ago!! 
My husband lost 1 leg, now their cutting on the other. We need to sell!! Would get real creative on sale terms, just don't know how or what to offer to get deal done--you make an offer!

Please check above address to see photos! Just click on each picture. Even has aerial photos! ALL ONLY 8 YEARS OLD! Pomme De Terre Lake all around you, Stockton lake about 1 hour west, Lake of the Ozarks 1 hour north. 2 hours from Kansas City, about 2 1/2 hours from St Louis! 45 min from Bennett Springs. The house, 4 bdrm, 3 full ba, 3 stories! (top floor would make great office/sewing/study rooms), ELEVATOR, handicap accessible, fireplace, central heat & air w/heat pump,wrap around deck on 2nd floor,can see about 30 miles all around. Including your own 4 acre stocked lake! 
ALSO: 4+ car gar w/ full enclosed porch on side, it has full bath & a/c, 
ALSO: Metal barn is 65'X100' some concrete flooring. Fencing is new for horses--they come with the property? (4 MO Foxtrotters registered, excellent blood line). You just have to see this place to appreciate it! 
ALSO: Has another 35 acres available for additional $35K. This has orig home place site on it, burnt down 2 yrs ago has new waterlines to it, septic, elec, ALREADY HAS FOOTINGS POURED TO BUILD NEW HOUSE ON, does have a small garage there also. This property has its own driveway to get into it, separate from above. Thank You, D. Greene, 417-880-0716.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm a little confused. How much land actually comes with the house? You mention a 4 acre lake and an additional 35 acres at an additional price. Does the house come with any acreage?


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Kathleen in AR said:


> I'm a little confused. How much land actually comes with the house? You mention a 4 acre lake and an additional 35 acres at an additional price. Does the house come with any acreage?


I guess it would help huh? Maybe that's why I hadn't gotten any inquiries from Craigs list! Thanks for noticing & emailing me--Dayna in MO


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

How about more pics of the inside of the house. Sunsets and tree are pretty but they don't sell houses. Beside acreage already mentioned, how about sq foot of home, size of rooms, any fireplaces, wood stoves, etc? in other words give people an idea of the house.

Also have you though of using a Real Estate company? - not everyone looks on Craigs list -- I sure didn't when I bought my last place - never even thought of it.
Yes the real estate company will cost you 6 - 7% of the sale price but could possibly get you out of the house much sooner. (6% of $250,000 is $15,000 - so raise your price to $265,000)


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Just a couple of questions from a businesss/financial point of view - do you have a current appraisal on the property? One that a bank would accept and so any buyer would know the actual market value? Have you gotten a free market appraisal from a REaltor so you know your current price is within the values of your area for that type of property? A quarter of a million is a bit rich for MOST homesteaders' budgets, but it's really a nice place. I also would like to see the inside layout and total sq. footage and some room sizes. What are your terms? You really haven't give enough information so far.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish I could jump on something like that. 

Anyone have a spare couple hundred thousand laying around? :angel:


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

You need photos of the inside of the house. Kitchen, bathrooms, etc. 

Jennifer


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

We have moved about 7 times in the last 9 years and all of the comments you have received have been great.

If you do get a realtor - get one who lists on realtor.com. And, yes, we have found the added representation and exposure to be well worth the extra $$$ - especially at that price. (Last 2 houses we sold were in that range - times weren't what they are now but we were in smaller towns. Both houses took over a year to sell.)

Good luck! Having a house to sell is yucky!


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I sold my property on Craigslist. Had it up for about a month and a half. Had it not sold I would have used one of those services that charge 150 bucks to list your real estate on the MLS. I have seen quite a few realtors that do nothing more than that and do very little to actually sell the place. Might as well skip the commission part and just put it up yourself on the MLS.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

PhilJohnson said:


> I have seen quite a few realtors that do nothing more than that and do very little to actually sell the place..


Thats why you need to interveiw 2 or 3 agents and discuss exactly what their marketing plan will be before you sign a contract.

We intervied 3 agents before selling our last house and sold it within 1 week after listing.

Also keep in mind staging your house. get rid of all the "Stuff", keep it clean, freshen it up with nuetral paints. Making it look like the cover of "Better Homes and Gardens" will make it sell much much faster. 
Remeber your family pictures and collections are fine when you're looking to live there, but when you are selling, you have to *stage it to sell *not to live.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Thats why you need to interveiw 2 or 3 agents and discuss exactly what their marketing plan will be before you sign a contract.
> 
> We intervied 3 agents before selling our last house and sold it within 1 week after listing.


I would rather skip the whole paying a realtor commission thing all together. If you know what you are doing and if your a little patient one can forgo having to have a realtor.

My parcel went for $14,000 for 4 acres of swamp and a half an acre of buildable land. Every realtor I talked to (4 of them) told me I would be lucky to get $6,000 for the place and they wanted at least a thousand dollars for commission. I am glad I didn't take their advice.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

So how much land comes with the house? I agree you need interior pics.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it just a small lot if you dont buy the extra 35 acres or does the place come with any land? Have any pictures of the interior?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

She said that it comes with 40 acres with an additional 35 available......


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

nathan104 said:


> Is it just a small lot if you dont buy the extra 35 acres or does the place come with any land? Have any pictures of the interior?


House comes with 40 acres, all in hay & fenced for horses. Some of the horses come with it if buyer would like & will give them a good home.
The appraisal was just done in Oct? '07. Was for $349,000.00, I know it will appraise for less now, but still would appraise for what we're asking. The first picture in link in original post shows custom kitchen also a shot of the bedroom & view of lake. Ceilings in bedrooms are peaked (12'?) all cedar. Staircase & all trim in house is also cedar cut off place. I'll get some pictures up asap. It is listed with a realtor but they haven't shown it once in the almost year they've had it listed. I'm changing realtor. My listing w/ them states if I sell, don't owe sales fee.
Thank you, Dayna.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

So you are offering the 75 acres for $275k...?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

DaynaJ said:


> It is listed with a realtor but they haven't shown it once in the almost year they've had it listed. I'm changing realtor. My listing w/ them states if I sell, don't owe sales fee.
> Thank you, Dayna.


you need to interveiw 2 or 3 agents and discuss exactly what their marketing plan will be before you sign a contract. They need to be *activly* marketing it, not just list it in an MLS. Sounds to me like you got a lousy real estate agent if they have not shown it in a year.

What is active marketing? Must be on National and local Real estate website,
For a farm it should have Ads in major newspapers within a few hundred miles on a semi-regular basis.

What I did when I sold real estate was to hold an open house for the other Real estate agents in the area -- I contacted all the other agents in the area and provided snacks, or even a lite lunch for them, this gets them out to view the property so they will then be familiar with your property from having seen it in person. NOW make sure it looks like a Better Homes and Gardens cover when they do this otherwise you'll be defeating the whole purpose. Don't do this unless the property looks great (not good, not lived in, not almost good -- it must be GREAT). I heard so many people say "Well we gotta live here -- while thats true your goal is not to live there, it to sell the place, live like its an expensive hotel room til it sells - trust me: it won't kill you.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Ceres Hil said:


> So you are offering the 75 acres for $275k...?[/QUOTE
> 
> This is $10K less than if sold seperatly--or make an offer?


----------

